# BF4 CTE hat höhere Tickraten - Netcode Probleme gemildert



## Khazar (23. Mai 2014)

*BF4 CTE hat höhere Tickraten - Netcode Probleme gemildert*

Hallo,

auch wenn es im Internet an sich alt ist, wollte ich hier auf der Seite mal eine News dazu geben:

Die CTE(Community Test Enviroment) Server haben unter anderem eine höhere Tickrate bekommen und Dice testen mit den Spielern die Möglichkeiten/etc. die mit den Änderungen daher gehen. Um genau zu sein, gibt es sogar die Möglichkeit die Client-Tickrate an die Hardware des eigenen Rechners anzupassen.

Hier sind die größten Änderungen die momentan auf den CTEs getestet werden:


> Server tick rate improved from 10hz to 30hz – Leads to a smoother and more responsive network experience
> 
> High Frequency Network Update option – Customize your tick rate based on your own hardware specs
> 
> ...



Es ist zu empfehlen die Videos in dem Link sich mal anzuschauen, sofern man dem Englischen mächtig ist.

Ansonsten ist jetzt ein Video mit Aufnahmen zu dem CTE Server verfügbar und man kann sehen, das Hitmarker wesentlich zügiger arbeiten. -> Battlefield 4 CTE First Gameplay - There Is Still Hope For BF4!

Ob die Kritiker jetzt immer noch behaupten das die CTEs einfach sinnlos und viel zu spät sind? Natürlich! 

Quelle:
BF4 Community Test Environment Improves Server Tick Rate, ADS Sensitivity, Screen Shake, and More - MP1st

P.S. Achja und Watch Dogs ist jetzt schon legal spielbar, auch auf dem PC.


----------



## Festplatte (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: BF4 CTE hat höhere Tickraten - Netcode Probleme gemildert*

Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der diese Test-Server-Aktion verdammt dreist findet? Erst ein völlig unfertiges Spiel zum Vollpreis verkaufen, dann die Community den ganzen Mist beheben lassen und das dürfen auch nur Premium-Spieler.


----------



## Teutonnen (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: BF4 CTE hat höhere Tickraten - Netcode Probleme gemildert*

Ich finde, auf diese CTE-Server sollten nur Spieler dürfen, welche während der Beta mindestens einen bug report abgeschickt hatten, egal ob Premium oder nicht. Ansonsten: Better late than never...


----------



## Khazar (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: BF4 CTE hat höhere Tickraten - Netcode Probleme gemildert*



Festplatte schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der diese Test-Server-Aktion verdammt dreist findet? Erst ein völlig unfertiges Spiel zum Vollpreis verkaufen, dann die Community den ganzen Mist beheben lassen und das dürfen auch nur Premium-Spieler.


 
Ist es von WoW genauso dreist? Und von LoL und Starcraft etc.?

Es ist nur zeitlich Premium begrenzt(was auch Sinn macht, denn so ist der Andrang nicht nochmal größer und man kann erstmal das Prinzip für BF testen).

Und schon wieder sinnlos aufgeregt, Gratulation! 



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Ich finde, auf diese CTE-Server sollten nur Spieler dürfen, welche während der Beta mindestens einen bug report abgeschickt hatten, egal ob Premium oder nicht.



Jop das wäre mal eine richtig gute Idee und man sieht ja auch das Dice versucht über die Youtuber(die mich null interessieren, aber benutzen kann man sie ja  ) ein Sprachrohr für die Community zu bekommen.


----------



## Stueppi (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: BF4 CTE hat höhere Tickraten - Netcode Probleme gemildert*

Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege
Ich dachte die Tickrate war von Anfang an bei 30 und jetzt sagen die von 10 auf 30 angehoben.


----------



## Khazar (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: BF4 CTE hat höhere Tickraten - Netcode Probleme gemildert*



Stueppi schrieb:


> Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege
> Ich dachte die Tickrate war von Anfang an bei 30 und jetzt sagen die von 10 auf 30 angehoben.


 
Client war 30 und Server war 10. Jetzt ist der Server 30 und Client variabel. Alles wie gesagt in der Testphase, also wie genau es zu uns kommt, werden wir sehen müssen. ^^


----------



## Bert2007 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: BF4 CTE hat höhere Tickraten - Netcode Probleme gemildert*

wird ja auch mal zeit!


----------



## xpSyk (24. Mai 2014)

Cool, dass sie mal anfangen das Spiel fertigzuentwickeln.


----------



## Khazar (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: BF4 CTE hat höhere Tickraten - Netcode Probleme gemildert*



xpSyk schrieb:


> Cool, dass sie mal anfangen das Spiel fertigzuentwickeln.


 
Nicht wahr? ^^

Zumindest für PC.


----------



## Alex555 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: BF4 CTE hat höhere Tickraten - Netcode Probleme gemildert*

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich BF4 endlich mal wieder vernünftig spielen könnte.
Im Video schaut es schonmal deutlich besser aus, und auch wie er es beschreibt (mit dem erhöhten Tick fühlt sich BF4 eher wieder wie BF3 an) deutet schonmal auf einen Fortschritt hin.
Dass non Premium User außen vor sind, Bugs von EA zu beheben (also EAs Arbeit zu tun) ist einerseits lächerlich, aber andererseits auch blöd.
Es gibt bestimmt genug Non Premium Spieler, die viel Ahnung haben, gutes (vielleicht sogar besseres Feedback als Premium Spieler geben könnten) Feedback geben könnten, die man so von vornherein ausschließt. 
Aber gut, der Großteil von den Entscheidungen die EA in jüngster Vergangenheit getroffen hat widersprachen der Vernunft, diese Entscheidung ist lediglich ein weiterer Beweis dafür


----------



## Khazar (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: BF4 CTE hat höhere Tickraten - Netcode Probleme gemildert*



Alex555 schrieb:


> Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich BF4 endlich mal wieder vernünftig spielen könnte.
> Im Video schaut es schonmal deutlich besser aus, und auch wie er es beschreibt (mit dem erhöhten Tick fühlt sich BF4 eher wieder wie BF3 an) deutet schonmal auf einen Fortschritt hin.
> Dass non Premium User außen vor sind, Bugs von EA zu beheben (also EAs Arbeit zu tun) ist einerseits lächerlich, aber andererseits auch blöd.
> Es gibt bestimmt genug Non Premium Spieler, die viel Ahnung haben, gutes (vielleicht sogar besseres Feedback als Premium Spieler geben könnten) Feedback geben könnten, die man so von vornherein ausschließt.
> Aber gut, der Großteil von den Entscheidungen die EA in jüngster Vergangenheit getroffen hat widersprachen der Vernunft, diese Entscheidung ist lediglich ein weiterer Beweis dafür


 
ES IST NUR ZEITLICH BEGRENZT FÜR PREMIUM SPIELER, HÖRT AUF FEHLINFOS HINAUSZUPOSAUNEN!


----------



## crae (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: BF4 CTE hat höhere Tickraten - Netcode Probleme gemildert*

Hat Counter-Strike nicht 64/128iger Tickrates? Wieso scheißen die jetzt mit 30ig rum.

mfg, crae


----------



## Alex555 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: BF4 CTE hat höhere Tickraten - Netcode Probleme gemildert*



Khazar schrieb:


> ES IST NUR ZEITLICH BEGRENZT FÜR PREMIUM SPIELER, HÖRT AUF FEHLINFOS HINAUSZUPOSAUNEN!


 
Ich glaub bei dir klemmt die Shift Taste


----------



## Hardwarelappen (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: BF4 CTE hat höhere Tickraten - Netcode Probleme gemildert*



crae schrieb:


> Hat Counter-Strike nicht 64/128iger Tickrates? Wieso scheißen die jetzt mit 30ig rum.
> 
> mfg, crae


 
Ich kann mir vorstellen, dadurch dass bei BF3 und 4 viel mehr passiert (zerstörbare Umgebung, Physik, Ballistik etc.) die Tickrate nicht einfach so hoch gemacht werden kann wie bei CS:GO.
Diese 30er Tickrate ist aber ein guter Schritt (wenn auch sehr, sehr spät).

ABER!

Die Tickrate der Server anzuheben, wird zu dem Problem führen, dass weniger Sessions pro Server laufen, was wiederum dazu führt dass EA den Finger erheben wird. 

Ich denke (hoffe es natürlich nicht), bis die Tickrate überall auf 30 angehoben wird vergeht entweder sehr viel Zeit oder es passiert nie.


----------



## Birdy84 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: BF4 CTE hat höhere Tickraten - Netcode Probleme gemildert*



Khazar schrieb:


> Ist es von WoW genauso dreist? Und von LoL und Starcraft etc.?
> 
> Es ist nur zeitlich Premium begrenzt(was auch Sinn macht, denn so ist  der Andrang nicht nochmal größer und man kann erstmal das Prinzip für BF  testen).
> 
> Und schon wieder sinnlos aufgeregt, Gratulation!


Die Schwere der Bugs in BF4 sind wohl kaum ein Vergleich zu Testumgebungen der anderen Spiele. BF4 läuft faktisch nun mal schlechter als BF3 (welches auch schon schlechter als BC2 war) in Bezug auf Hitdetection, Lag Compensation und Priorisierung (->"Netcode"). Von einem Nachfolger darf man bessere Technik als im Vorgänger erwarten, vor allem, wenn man diese Aussage vom Ausführenden Produzenten gehört hat. Von daher ist Kritik DICEs Vorgehensweise durchaus berechtigt, obwohl die Möglichkeiten des CTEs eigentlich gut sind.



Khazar schrieb:


> Client war 30 und Server war 10. Jetzt ist der Server 30 und Client variabel. Alles wie gesagt in der Testphase, also wie genau es zu uns kommt, werden wir sehen müssen. ^^


Hast es verdreht. Die Server aktualisieren das "Schlachtfeld" mit 30Hz, die Clients senden mit 10Hz. Im Übrigen genau wie bei BF3 auch, nur, dass BF3 besser läuft. Aus dem Grund ist eine Erhöhung der Senderate (der Clients) zwar grundsätzlich wünschenswert, weil 10/30Hz für einen Shooter generell zu langsam sind, jedoch wird die Ursache für den schlechten "Netcode" von BF4 damit nicht behoben. Das ist, als ob man bei einem Rennwagen Motortuning betreibt, Reifen, Fahrwerk und Bremsen aber defekt sind. Dadurch wird der Wagen zwar schneller, "gut" wird er dadurch nicht.


crae schrieb:


> Hat Counter-Strike nicht 64/128iger Tickrates? Wieso scheißen die jetzt mit 30ig rum.
> 
> mfg, crae


Guckst du hier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4COlzIbYQ0s&feature=player_detailpage#t=456


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: BF4 CTE hat höhere Tickraten - Netcode Probleme gemildert*



Khazar schrieb:


> Um genau zu sein, gibt es sogar die Möglichkeit die Client-Tickrate an die Hardware des eigenen Rechners anzupassen.


  Wie geht das?  LG EDDIE


----------



## Hardwarelappen (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: BF4 CTE hat höhere Tickraten - Netcode Probleme gemildert*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Hast es verdreht. Die Server aktualisieren das "Schlachtfeld" mit 30Hz, die Clients senden mit 10Hz. Im Übrigen genau wie bei BF3 auch, nur, dass BF3 besser läuft. Aus dem Grund ist eine Erhöhung der Senderate (der Clients) zwar grundsätzlich wünschenswert, weil 10/30Hz für einen Shooter generell zu langsam sind, jedoch wird die Ursache für den schlechten "Netcode" von BF4 damit nicht behoben. Das ist, als ob man bei einem Rennwagen Motortuning betreibt, Reifen, Fahrwerk und Bremsen aber defekt sind. Dadurch wird der Wagen zwar schneller, "gut" wird er dadurch nicht.


 
Falsch. BF3 hatte eine Server- und Klientseitige Tickrate von 30Hz.


----------



## Teutonnen (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: BF4 CTE hat höhere Tickraten - Netcode Probleme gemildert*

Naja mal schauen, vielleicht installiere ich mir BF4 sogar wieder^^


----------



## Khazar (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: BF4 CTE hat höhere Tickraten - Netcode Probleme gemildert*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Hast es verdreht. Die Server aktualisieren das "Schlachtfeld" mit 30Hz, die Clients senden mit 10Hz. Im Übrigen genau wie bei BF3 auch, nur, dass BF3 besser läuft. Aus dem Grund ist eine Erhöhung der Senderate (der Clients) zwar grundsätzlich wünschenswert, weil 10/30Hz für einen Shooter generell zu langsam sind, jedoch wird die Ursache für den schlechten "Netcode" von BF4 damit nicht behoben. Das ist, als ob man bei einem Rennwagen Motortuning betreibt, Reifen, Fahrwerk und Bremsen aber defekt sind. Dadurch wird der Wagen zwar schneller, "gut" wird er dadurch nicht.


 
Ja leider schwer rauszufinden was denn nun stimmt, da im Netz zuviele Behauptungen rumfliegen.

Und ich glaube es ist ziemlich einfach rauszufinden warum es in BF3 zu BF4 schlechter läuft: Mehr Sh*t passiert.  Muss halt mehr verarbeitet werden, ohne das die Tickraten erhöht wurden. Deshalb fühlt sich jetzt BF4 auf den CTEs mehr an wie BF3, weil die Tickrate allgemein höher ist, aber der "more sh*t" wird jetzt angegangen. ^^



Alex555 schrieb:


> Ich glaub bei dir klemmt die Shift Taste



Und du hast es gelesen und !hoffentlich! auch verstanden. Ziel erreicht. 



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Guckst du hier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4COlzIbYQ0s&feature=player_detailpage#t=456


 
Selbst im Hintergrund geht er mir mit seinem Akzent richtig auf die Nüsse...


----------



## Birdy84 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: BF4 CTE hat höhere Tickraten - Netcode Probleme gemildert*



Hardwarelappen schrieb:


> Falsch. BF3 hatte eine Server- und Klientseitige Tickrate von 30Hz.


Beweis vom Gegenteil: While The 10hz Tick Rate Remains "Net Code" will NEVER Improve. Let's Pressure DICE to Fix This! : battlefield_4

Hier weitere Infos: sliced_lime comments on The Truth Behind Fixing The Kill Trading... [and more]


----------



## crae (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: BF4 CTE hat höhere Tickraten - Netcode Probleme gemildert*

Ok blöd das ich keinen Sound habe(im Moment), aber denke es geht wegen der Zerstörungsphysik nicht. So oder so, dann sollen sie bessere Server aufstellen bzw. zulassen, dass andere das tun. Von 10 auf 30 ist der richtige Schritt, aber immer noch weit entfernt von gut. 
Allerdings isses mir auch ein wenig egal, da ich mmt bf eh nicht zocke und damir das noch nie aufgefallen ist (bei mir lief selbst die Beta problemlos^^)

mfg, crae


----------



## Khazar (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: BF4 CTE hat höhere Tickraten - Netcode Probleme gemildert*



crae schrieb:


> Ok blöd das ich keinen Sound habe, aber denke es geht wegen der Zerstörungsphysik nicht. So oder so, dann sollen sie bessere Server aufstellen bzw. zulassen, dass andere das tun. Von 10 auf 30 ist der richtige Schritt, aber immer noch weit entfernt von gut.
> Allerdings isses mir auch ein wenig egal, da ich mmt bf eh nicht zocke und damir das noch nie aufgefallen ist (bei mir lief selbst die Beta problemlos^^)
> 
> mfg, crae


 
Die Einschränkung kommt original von den alten Konsolen und Serververträge mit Microsoft dazu.

Deswegen werden nur wir PCler eine höhere Tickrate bekommen und keiner sonst. Das Dice das nicht von anfang an gemacht hat, ist wohl der Releasepolitik EAs zu verdanken. Denn eigentlich sollte man bei 5 Plattformen richtig ordentlich Zeit bekommen.. wenn man das nicht macht -> BF4...


----------



## crae (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: BF4 CTE hat höhere Tickraten - Netcode Probleme gemildert*

Wieso werden es die neuen Konsolen nicht bekommen, die sind doch auch nix anders als Mid-Class-PCs, von der Leistung her sollte es gehen.

mfg, crae


----------



## Khazar (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: BF4 CTE hat höhere Tickraten - Netcode Probleme gemildert*



crae schrieb:


> Wieso werden es die neuen Konsolen nicht bekommen, die sind doch auch nix anders als Mid-Class-PCs, von der Leistung her sollte es gehen.
> 
> mfg, crae


 
Kommt auf die Verträge an.


----------



## ich111 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: BF4 CTE hat höhere Tickraten - Netcode Probleme gemildert*

Ein Network Engineer von DICE (Sliced Lime) hat doch auf Reddit gesagt, dass es bei BF3 30/30 und bei BF4 30/10 ist


----------



## Birdy84 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: BF4 CTE hat höhere Tickraten - Netcode Probleme gemildert*



crae schrieb:


> Ok blöd das ich keinen Sound habe(im Moment), aber  denke es geht wegen der Zerstörungsphysik nicht.


Selbst wenn das so wäre, wäre es doch lächerlich, die Kern Spielmechanik zu zerstören, um ein Hochhaus in der Map einstürzen zu lassen. Diese angepriesenen "Levolution Events" sind doch bloß einfache Skripts die angestoßen werden und am Client immer auf die gleiche Weise dargestellt werden. Denn die Datenübertragung erhöht sich bei den Ereignissen nicht.

Hier noch mal ein passender Post zum Thema: FEARProductions comments on While The 10hz Tick Rate Remains "Net Code" will NEVER Improve. Let's Pressure DICE to Fix This!


----------



## crae (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: BF4 CTE hat höhere Tickraten - Netcode Probleme gemildert*

@Kazhar: Du schreibst ja Serververträge mit MS, aber das sollte dann ja nicht die Playstation ausbremsen. Gilt das eigentlich für jedes Spiel oder reden wir hier nur von BF? Jedes Spiel nicht?

mfg, crae


----------



## Khazar (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: BF4 CTE hat höhere Tickraten - Netcode Probleme gemildert*



crae schrieb:


> @Kazhar: Du schreibst ja Serververträge mit MS, aber das sollte dann ja nicht die Playstation ausbremsen. Gilt das eigentlich für jedes Spiel oder reden wir hier nur von BF? Jedes Spiel nicht?
> 
> mfg, crae


 
Denkst du die bauen für 5 Platformen unterschiedliche Umgänge mit den Tickraten?  Das ist doch der Grund weshalb es überhaupt so grausam gelaufen ist zum Start. Man wird jetzt sehen, was sie jetzt noch umsetzen. 

Ich denke es ist auch ziemlich egal, denn PC ist jetzt erst mal am wichtigsten! 

Edit: da es Verträge mit MS sind, denke ich mal das es um alle Spiele geht die Multiplatt/XBox sind und nicht extra angepasst auf den anderen Plattformen.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: BF4 CTE hat höhere Tickraten - Netcode Probleme gemildert*

Bevor die Frage untergeht!


Khazar schrieb:


> Um genau zu sein, gibt es sogar die Möglichkeit  die Client-Tickrate an die Hardware des eigenen Rechners  anzupassen.





EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Wie geht das?  LG EDDIE


----------



## Khazar (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: BF4 CTE hat höhere Tickraten - Netcode Probleme gemildert*



EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Bevor die Frage untergeht!


 
Soll ich dir den Quellcode posten, oder was genau sollen wir dir mitteilen? ^^


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: BF4 CTE hat höhere Tickraten - Netcode Probleme gemildert*

Die Tickrate auf 30 anzuheben ist schon mal ein Versuch das Bein für einen Schritt vorwärts vorzubereiten. Wenigstens etwas.


----------



## Ion (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: BF4 CTE hat höhere Tickraten - Netcode Probleme gemildert*

Ich verstehe nicht genau wie das alles funktioniert mit dem Netcode, ich kann nur sagen das ich gestern nach über 200 Stunden BF4 mal wieder BF3 getestet habe und es ist einfach göttlich, es spielt sich um ein vielfaches besser. BF3 mag seine Macken haben, aber wer einmal durch den 4. Teil gelaufen ist, der ist definitiv abgehärtet.

Ich werde BF4 jetzt links liegen lassen und erst beim nächsten großen Patch wieder reinschauen.


----------



## Suebafux (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: BF4 CTE hat höhere Tickraten - Netcode Probleme gemildert*



Ion schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht genau wie das alles funktioniert mit dem Netcode, ...


Ich auch nicht wirklich aber es muss grundlegende Unterschiede geben. Sieht man besonders wenn die Verbindung zum Server abbricht.
ZB. in Spielen von Vale oder auch UT... laufen die anderen dann weiter, bis sie irgend wo dagegen laufen, die Laufanimation läuft weiter, in BF4 bleibt jeder augenblicklich an seiner Position.
Also gehe ich davon aus das bei ersteren Richtung und Geschwindigkeit an den Klienten gesendet wird (und mit jedem Tick ein update erfolgt) während bei BF4 die aktuelle Position gesendet wird. Halte das für Mist weil es eben sehr ungenau und nicht wirklich flüssig ist.
Meine Trefferquote (Einzelschuss) ist in BF jedenfalls schlechter ohne richtiges Feedback zu bekommen. Manchmal treffe ich obwohl ich daneben schieße, manchmal schieße ich einfach durch... also wonach soll ich mich richten?
Bei Spray&Pray macht es praktisch keinen Unterschied abgesehen davon das man oft stirbt obwohl man sein Gegenüber gekillt hat.
Denke bei dem Netcode von BF müsste die Tickrate bei mind 200 liegen damit Skill und nicht Glück entscheidet.


----------



## rocc (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: BF4 CTE hat höhere Tickraten - Netcode Probleme gemildert*

Die späte Anhebung der Tickrate und dann auch nur auf den Wert 30 zeigt doch sehr deutlich, dass es einen tiefgreifenden Fehler in der Engine gibt, der nicht ohne Weiteres auszumerzen ist.


----------



## crae (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: BF4 CTE hat höhere Tickraten - Netcode Probleme gemildert*

Wie man die Tickrate an den Server anpasst, genau das war die Frage^^ ...Oh man ist irgendwie beschissen, wird ja sicher nicht nur bf betreffen, die meisten Spiele von heute sind ja Konsoleports, die dann auf den PC gefriemelt werden. Ohne Anpassung läuft es dann genauso beschissen wie auf Konsole. Und das anscheinend alles nur wegen der schlechten MS-Server. Hoffentlich gehen Sony und die PC-Hersteller andere Wege.

mfg, crae


----------



## Khazar (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: BF4 CTE hat höhere Tickraten - Netcode Probleme gemildert*



rocc schrieb:


> Die späte Anhebung der Tickrate und dann auch nur auf den Wert 30 zeigt doch sehr deutlich, dass es einen tiefgreifenden Fehler in der Engine gibt, der nicht ohne Weiteres auszumerzen ist.


 
Da ich mit BF4 spielerisch keine großen Probleme habe, freue ich mich über jede Besserung die unnötige Frustmomente verringerrt. Aber wirklich Hoffnung auf ein perfektes Spielgefühlt werde ich erst in BF5 stecken, das nicht auf PS360X Rücksicht nehmen muss.


----------



## firestarter111 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: BF4 CTE hat höhere Tickraten - Netcode Probleme gemildert*



Khazar schrieb:


> Da ich mit BF4 spielerisch keine großen Probleme habe, freue ich mich über jede Besserung die unnötige Frustmomente verringerrt. Aber wirklich Hoffnung auf ein perfektes Spielgefühlt werde ich erst in BF5 stecken, das nicht auf PS360X Rücksicht nehmen muss.


 
als das bf, dass jetzt auf der e3 vorgestellt werden wird, wird sicherlich noch für die alten konsolen kommen (auch wenn dass dann der hauptgrund sein wird warum die engineprobleme auftauchen werden). es ist ea. für ein bisschen mehr absatz zerstören die ganze franchises. die werden dem nicht widerstehen können. 

die terms of services der alten konsolen lassen gar nicht zu, dass ein spiel mit besserem netcode programmerit werden können. leute mit schlechtem inet (packet loss und nen 300ms) dürfen ja nicht ausgeschlossen werden. 

hoffnung würde bestehen wenn das neue spiele speziell an die jeweilige plattform angepasst werden würde. so wie die cte version jetzt einstellbare tickrates bekommen hat, was das spiel zwar nicht perfekt macht (man stirbt immer noch hinter deckung und tauscht hier und da einen kill aus), aber erträglicher.


----------



## Khazar (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: BF4 CTE hat höhere Tickraten - Netcode Probleme gemildert*



firestarter111 schrieb:


> als das bf, dass jetzt auf der e3 vorgestellt werden wird, wird sicherlich noch für die alten konsolen kommen (auch wenn dass dann der hauptgrund sein wird warum die engineprobleme auftauchen werden).


 
ehh
1. Es wird *etwas* vorgestellt das mit Battlefield zu tun hat, kann ein Ableger, Addon, whatever sein
2. Respawn(auch unter Vertrag bei EA) hat das Problem, mit einer eigens entwickelten x360 Version von anderen Entwicklern, umgangen. Möglichkeiten gibt es also.

Wir werden sehen was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## xNeo92x (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: BF4 CTE hat höhere Tickraten - Netcode Probleme gemildert*

Also ich bin seit vorgestern bei der CTE und momentan werden scheinbar zwei Server Einstellungen mit der Bezeichnung A un B getestet. Bei mir läuft A vom gefühlten Feedback genau so wie BF3 und auch bei der dortigen Umfrage entscheiden sich die meisten für A. Was mich aber trotzdem ankotzt ist das inkonsistente Verhalten von BF4 (auch CTE) auf meiner Hardware. Egal welche Einstellungen ich auswähle, egal ob alles Low oder High, egal ob Mantle oder DX - die FPS springen bei mir hin und her wie sonst was.


----------



## Alexthemafioso (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: BF4 CTE hat höhere Tickraten - Netcode Probleme gemildert*

ich mag vieleicht blind sein, aber wie komme ich auf diese testserver ?


----------



## Khazar (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: BF4 CTE hat höhere Tickraten - Netcode Probleme gemildert*



Alexthemafioso schrieb:


> ich mag vieleicht blind sein, aber wie komme ich auf diese testserver ?


 
Bitte schön! ^^

Battlefield 4 - How to play on the CTE Servers


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: BF4 CTE hat höhere Tickraten - Netcode Probleme gemildert*



Khazar schrieb:


> Soll ich dir den Quellcode posten, oder was genau sollen wir dir mitteilen? ^^



Nein, du sollst mir sagen wir man die Tickrate des Client ändert! 
Du sagtest ja! 
_"Um genau zu sein, gibt es sogar die Möglichkeit die Client-Tickrate an die Hardware des eigenen Rechners anzupassen."
_Also sag mir wie ich diese Tickrate verändern kann. Wie, wo und in welchen Auswirkungen. 

Mehr will ich nicht wissen, es sind ja deine News. 
Servus EDDIE


----------



## Khazar (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: BF4 CTE hat höhere Tickraten - Netcode Probleme gemildert*



EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Nein, du sollst mir sagen wir man die Tickrate des Client ändert!
> Du sagtest ja!
> _"Um genau zu sein, gibt es sogar die Möglichkeit die Client-Tickrate an die Hardware des eigenen Rechners anzupassen."
> _Also sag mir wie ich diese Tickrate verändern kann. Wie, wo und in welchen Auswirkungen.
> ...


 
Erstmal musst du dazu auf die CTEs kommen, dafür bekommst du dann einen Patch. Dann sollte es eine Option im Optionsmenü geben. Mehr weiss ich nicht, da ich kein Interesse am Fehler melden habe, spiele ich nicht auf den CTE und orientiere mich nur an den Videos und Newsmeldungen. Hättest du das auch getan, dann müsstest mich nicht fragen, oder ist die Englisch-Kenntnis nicht ausreichend vorhanden? ^^


----------



## Tiz92 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: BF4 CTE hat höhere Tickraten - Netcode Probleme gemildert*

Ich hoffe einfach die kriegen es hin. Eigentlich wäre BF4 ja ein tolles Spiel.


----------



## Khazar (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: BF4 CTE hat höhere Tickraten - Netcode Probleme gemildert*



Tiz92 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe einfach die kriegen es hin. Eigentlich wäre BF4 ja ein tolles Spiel.


 
Jop es ist ein tolles Spiel. Netcode Frustmomente und die AWS sind das einzige was mich an BF4 stören. ^^


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: BF4 CTE hat höhere Tickraten - Netcode Probleme gemildert*



Khazar schrieb:


> Erstmal musst du dazu auf die CTEs kommen, dafür bekommst du dann einen Patch. Dann sollte es eine Option im Optionsmenü geben. Mehr weiss ich nicht, da ich kein Interesse am Fehler melden habe, spiele ich nicht auf den CTE und orientiere mich nur an den Videos und Newsmeldungen. Hättest du das auch getan, dann müsstest mich nicht fragen, oder ist die Englisch-Kenntnis nicht ausreichend vorhanden? ^^


 
Es war eine ganz normale Frage auf DEINE News!
Ich habe die CTE getestet, somit haben wir das mit dem "PATCH" also schon mal geschafft.  
Nein ich habe keine großen News verfolgt, die mir erklärt haben wie ich die Tickrate vom Client verändern kann. 

Danke für die Antwort, war ja nicht so schwer... 
Servus EDDIE


----------



## Khazar (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: BF4 CTE hat höhere Tickraten - Netcode Probleme gemildert*



EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Es war eine ganz normale Frage auf DEINE News!
> Ich habe die CTE getestet, somit haben wir das mit dem "PATCH" also schon mal geschafft.
> Nein ich habe keine großen News verfolgt, die mir erklärt haben wie ich die Tickrate vom Client verändern kann.
> 
> ...


 
Ist ja auch okay.

Allerdings war/ist mein Hinweis, das die Informationen in den Quellen vorhanden war, genauso okay.


----------



## Birdy84 (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: BF4 CTE hat höhere Tickraten - Netcode Probleme gemildert*



Ion schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht genau wie das alles funktioniert mit dem Netcode[...]


Der Server überprüft bei der FB3 Engine 30 Mal pro Sekunde ("hardcoded", nicht ohne Großen Aufwand änderbar) den Status aller Objekte auf dem Server und sendet die Daten 10 Mal pro Sekunde an alle Clients. Die Clients wiederum senden 30 Mal die Sekunde ihren Status an den Server.
Daraus ergibt sich eine rechnerische "Grundlatenz" unter den Clients von 133ms. Dazu muss noch der jeweilige Ping addiert werden. Bei einem Ping von je 50ms pro Client, weicht deren Spielgeschehen/ Erfahrung um 233ms von einander ab. Bei der Time-to-kill der Waffen in BF 3 und 4 reicht diese Latenz aus, um aus Sicht von Client A einen Gegner auszuschalten, während Client B noch nicht mal den ersten Schuss von Client A gesehen hat.
 Im CTE hat DICE die Empfangsrate der Clients nun ebenfalls auf 30Hz erhöht, was die schlimmst anzunehmde "Grundlatenz" von 133ms auf 66ms verkürzt.


----------



## r34ln00b (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: BF4 CTE hat höhere Tickraten - Netcode Probleme gemildert*

bis die server mal normal laufen, ist das spiel mir auch ziemlich egal geworden.. zwar schön das die ihr beta game nach wochen fixen wollen, aber so macht es doch einfach keine laune.


----------



## crae (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: BF4 CTE hat höhere Tickraten - Netcode Probleme gemildert*

Trotzdem wären 60iger Tickrate besser, die sollten doch immer synchron zu den FPS laufen oder nicht? Latenz ist nicht schön...wenn man es nicht merkt, wäre es akzeptabel, da ja jeder diese "Erhöhung" hat, aber bisher hat man es immer gemerkt. Sagen jedenfalls alle, mir is nix aufgefallen^^

mfg, crae


----------



## Teutonnen (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: BF4 CTE hat höhere Tickraten - Netcode Probleme gemildert*



crae schrieb:


> Trotzdem wären 60iger Tickrate besser, die sollten doch immer synchron zu den FPS laufen oder nicht?



Damit die Situation bei jedem Frame aktualisiert ist, sollte die Tickrate mindestens so hoch sein wie die FPS, ja. Grundsätzlich wäre eine Tickrate von 144-156Hz "ideal", dann hätten sogar die Leute mit einem 144Hz-Monitor 1+ Tick pro Frame.


----------



## Der Maniac (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: BF4 CTE hat höhere Tickraten - Netcode Probleme gemildert*

An die Tickrate kommt ja nichtmal CSS bzw CS 1.6 ran, da sind das höchste der Gefühle 100 Hz...


----------



## Teutonnen (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: BF4 CTE hat höhere Tickraten - Netcode Probleme gemildert*

In CS geht's bis 128Hz...

Das Problem ist halt: Bei jedem Tick muss eine KOMPLETTE Statusmeldung durch die Leitung. Bei 64 Spielern mit Lebenspunkten, Position, Blickrichtung, Hitboxen, Laufrichtung und was es noch braucht - und zusätzlich noch die Flugbahn von allen ballistischen Geschossen auf dem Server, Levolution, Terrainzustand, Für Fahrzeuge das Gleiche wie für Spieler... Da kommt schon etwas zusammen. 
Für den Einzelnen ist das vielleicht nicht gerade viel, für den Server frisst das aber ziemlich Bandbreite.


CS spielen 10 Leute mit Hitscan-Waffen auf unzerstörbarem Terrain. Im Vergleich zu Battlefield sind die Pakete winzig.


----------



## RavionHD (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: BF4 CTE hat höhere Tickraten - Netcode Probleme gemildert*

Dice hat schon gesagt dass die Frostbyte Engine aktuell nicht mehr als eine 30-er Tickrate stemmen kann, ich bin jedoch gespannt wie das in Battlefield Hardline oder Battlefront nächstes Jahr aussieht.


----------



## crae (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: BF4 CTE hat höhere Tickraten - Netcode Probleme gemildert*

Hmm dann lieber weniger Server (auf vielen war nix los, als ich das letzte Mal online war) und dafür stärkere. Sie schaffen auch von 10 auf 30 zu kommen. Ich denke es liegt nicht mal nur an den Server, die Dinge die einstürzen sind doch größtenteils auch gescriptet und Spielerdaten sind auch nicht riesig. Ich meine man kommt mit einer 6mbit Leitung hin. 64*0,5mbit=32mbit=4mb pro einmal abfragen als Maximum, also mit 64iger Rates 256mb die Sekund als Maximum. Ok ist viel, sollte aber wirklich machbar sein. 

Ich denke wirklich es liegt eher an der Engine, da ist ja fest programmiert, dass 30Hz das höchste der Gefühle ist. Find ich lächerlich eine Engine anzufangen, die dann mal für Shooter verwendet werden soll und so niedrige Tickrates hat. Ich finde 60 sollten - egal welches Szenario - Referenz sein. Natürlich wären 128ig noch besser, aber 128 FPS erreicht man doch sowieso fast nur in CS und da hat man die Tickrates ja auch. und ob nun 33ms oder 17ms, das denke ich spielt nun nicht mehr die große Rolle, jedenfalls für Battlefield weil wir da schon ins dreistellige kommen, da würde man sich auch 33 wünschen.

Aber ich muss wieder mal dazusagen, dass es mir nicht aufgefallen ist. Vielleicht bin ich blind, aber ich hab auch mit den 10Hz-Tickrates gut gespielt, vielleicht hab ich einfach zu wenig gezockt.

mfg, crae


----------



## Birdy84 (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: BF4 CTE hat höhere Tickraten - Netcode Probleme gemildert*



crae schrieb:


> Trotzdem wären 60iger Tickrate besser, die sollten doch immer synchron zu den FPS laufen oder nicht?


Klar wären 60hz besser, in jedem Fall hast du die Variable "Netzwerklatenz" drin. Daher kann man das nicht koppeln. Allein wegen des Inputlag bevorzuge ich bei Spielen wie COD oder BF mehr als 60FPS.


----------



## Der Maniac (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: BF4 CTE hat höhere Tickraten - Netcode Probleme gemildert*

Öhm, 256 MB PRO Sekunde nicht viel? Du bedenkst, das das an alle Spieler PRO Sekunde verteilt werden muss (ausgenommen deine Daten, die hast du ja schon )? Ich mit meiner 6k Leitung brauche für 256 MB ca. 7-8 Minuten... 4MB dauern mit einer 6k Leitung länger als eine Sekunde, schon geht deine Rechnung flöten... 

Oder liege/verstehe ich da gerade irgendwas falsch?


----------



## Birdy84 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: BF4 CTE hat höhere Tickraten - Netcode Probleme gemildert*

Die Rechnung verstehe ich auch nicht, auch scheinen mit die Werte aus der Luft gegriffen.
Laut Battlenonsense lädt BF4 im extremfall 5 kByte/s hoch und 15 kByte/s runter. Jetzt, da die Clients 3 mal so viele Updates pro Sekunde bekommen, sollte die Downloadrate nicht sonderlich in die Höhe gehen. Denn vom Server empfangen sie zwar mehr Datenpakete, die dafür aber etwas kleiner sind. Bei den niedrigen Datenraten sollte selbst bei 30Hz Empfangsrate der Clients auch eine "Dorf-DSL" Leitung nicht überfordert sein.

Edit: Sehe grade Battlenonsense hat neue Videos hochgeladen. Er sagt mit 30Hz sind es 27 kByte/s im Download. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wshBi0QZopg


----------



## crae (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: BF4 CTE hat höhere Tickraten - Netcode Probleme gemildert*

Ne darauf hab ich mich auch nicht bezogen, aber ist jetzt auch schon wurscht, 60Hz-Rates wären halt schön gewesen, aber ich geb mich mit 30ig und dieser Bubble-Konsturktion auch zufrieden.

Auch mit 60Hz sind Dorf-DSL-Leitungen nicht überfordert^^

mfg, crae


----------

